
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory and You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - anchpop
https://medium.com/@jdan/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558
======
hackerpacker
"when a rouge developer removed a popular module from npm"

The rouge part IMHO was having live dependencies, unless this was sarcasm.
Also, I am not seeing any hotpocket urls.

Wondering what the deal is with this article. Auditing good, but why does it
look like false positives?

Edit, I see, an old "joke". terrific.

